# The new Audible Physic AR3



## ReVVoU

These are the new 3" drivers from audible physic. Using paper cone


----------



## AAAAAAA

Neat!


----------



## Rishi S

ReVVoU said:


> These are the new 3" drivers from audible physic. Using paper cone


Thanks for posting Rick.I would like to thank you for supporting Audible Physics and congratulate you for winning the Emma Nationals and achieving 1st Runner up in Emma Asia.I know its not an "Easy Job" ,but maybe next year you will be able to take 1st place and bring Home the crown:laugh:

You make us proud.

I would also like take this opportunity to introduce two new Drivers from Audible Physics to Diyma community.


----------



## piyush7243

Wow these look beautiful. Models or names will be much appreciated 

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## falstaff

Nice!


----------



## Rishi S

piyush7243 said:


> Wow these look beautiful. Models or names will be much appreciated
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


The one with copper plug is the Ram 3. I still haven't decided what to call the one with the wooden plug.

Suggestions are welcome


----------



## DAT

Guys I will be taking over the distribution of all new Audible Physics products.

Look for an updates real soon.

Congrats Rick !


----------



## falstaff

DAT pm sent


----------



## trotter13

wooden plug= peg leg.


----------



## AAAAAAA

Call it the "beacon"


----------



## FartinInTheTub

Call it the XR3z ... No question about it.


----------



## Rishi S

Thank you for your suggestions I give it some thought 

We shipped out pair samples of the Ram and Ar 3s for evaluation to Dat this morning, hopefully he will receive them within a week.


----------



## cheesehead

bikinpunk said:


> What happened to Mark distributing the product?


x2???????????


----------



## ErinH

I just deleted my post. Good timing. Lol.


----------



## Rishi S

bikinpunk said:


> I just deleted my post. Good timing. Lol.





cheesehead said:


> x2???????????



Besides being confidential, this is also a very sensitive matter which is best not to be brought public 

Thank you for your understanding


----------



## xwfalcon

I would like how these new drivers will compare with the nz3-a i already own .


----------



## ReVVoU

the ar3 is actualy a wide band midrange, u still can use it as a fullrange though, the paper cone give a slightly warm lower mid with good detail in the upper mid area. its just missing the 'air' on the top end.
ram3a is a different beast, it takes all the goodness of the nz3a to another level. You should hear all these drivers, they all are excellent driver IMHO.


----------



## req

interesting


----------



## DAT

Hello again DIYers!

In order to better serve you and provide an accurate amount of product we are coming to you for your suggestions on what we should keep in our warehouse. This is NOT a pre-order. We are just looking for your interest so we are not purchasing fewer products than there is a demand for while preventing any dust from settling on other products. As you all know the new 3” series drivers are going to be released soon. The shipping time to the U.S. takes time. Time that we do not feel that should be spent holding your money. We would rather have your product ‘in hand’ and ready for next (business) day shipping to your front door. 
We are not gearing this first large order to only the new 3” product lineup and welcome any suggestions on current products. A count (list) will be made up of “who wants what” and made public with no commitment. We understand that ‘things’ come up and car audio funds get shifted from the “Want” category to the “Need” category. If this occurs just let us know that your not interested and your product will go to the next name on the overflow list. 
Feel free to contact me anytime with any questions. 

Very Respectfully, 

Dave


----------



## bigfastmike

Oh my goodness.... better nz3's? I NEED!!

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## newtitan

Are these available? Been in hiding for awhile and needs a pair if 3" drivers for my dash


----------



## DAT

newtitan said:


> Are these available? Been in hiding for awhile and needs a pair if 3" drivers for my dash


Roughly first week on June, making my order list this week. I have NZ3, AR3, and NZ3 coming...


----------



## newtitan

I'll take a pair, potential delivery date to buyer?


----------



## splaudiohz

I'm signed up for the RAM3


----------



## Rishi S

splaudiohz said:


> I'm signed up for the RAM3


have you had a chance to listen to them?


----------



## splaudiohz

Rishi S said:


> have you had a chance to listen to them?


I haven't heard them in person.....yet. Dave has been so kind is to send me daily pics, vid clips and wave graphs to show what he has the pleasure of listening to and not me. Lol.


----------



## Rishi S

splaudiohz said:


> I haven't heard them in person.....yet. Dave has been so kind is to send me daily pics, vid clips and wave graphs to show what he has the pleasure of listening to and not me. Lol.


That's very generous of him


----------



## Golden Ear

Sub'd for updates


----------



## Rishi S

Golden Ear said:


> Sub'd for updates


Due to unfortunate and unforeseen circumstances, I think its best for Audible Physics products to be made available directly.I just don't want to make things more complicated than it already is.Also considering that our products are a few , I don't think a Representation is necessary, at least for now. Hopefully with this decision things will be able to run smoothly and give me a chance serve you better and faster.Thank you


----------



## xwfalcon

I wish you all the best ,absolutely loving the ARs very impressed ,your service has been second to none ,look forward to dealing with you in the future .


----------



## Rishi S

2013 Easca Championship with RAM 3s


----------



## piyush7243

Rishi S said:


> 2013 Easca Championship with RAM 3s


Wow another feather in the cap for AP


----------



## bigfastmike

Is that a tweeter under the ram?


----------



## Rishi S

piyush7243 said:


> Wow another feather in the cap for AP


Thank you Piyush


----------



## Rishi S

bigfastmike said:


> Is that a tweeter under the ram?


ran them fullrange no tweeter was applied


----------



## schmiddr2

Nice to see it's coming along. I will be looking for your vendor status before sales commence. If you need any help with this please PM me, a mod, admin, or DIYMA.


----------



## Rishi S

Emma Advance June 2013 1st place with NZ 3 A 

Ram3s for fun in esql


----------



## Winno

Well done to Rishi and the guys using Audible Physics.

I have been using the NZ in Australia for this year for competition in our MEASQ format and I also listen alot for my own enjoyment.

I ran the NZ as a true wideband (no AT was used) and found it to be a fantastic driver. It's very detailed and images incredibly well. Having no cross over anywhere near the mid and upper mid does wonders for a smoothly blended sound. Many fellow competitiors have heard my car and described it as the best they had heard in a car. The car has come first at every event this year here in Queensland.

Boy are they in for a treat this weekend though.
Last night I installed the new RAM3A's. I'd run them in with 72hrs of music at home first.
Tonight I started tuning them.

Without any doubt, these are the best car audio/near field monitor driver I have ever heard. I have heard and owned many products during my time in the home and car audio industries and I do not say this lightly.

It is a different beast the the NZ.
Whilst the NZ is a superb driver, the RAM has a fullness about its sound that makes voices sound much more natural.
The treble is just as light and airy but it has a smoother and much more refined quality about it.
Violins on the NZ were detailed if a little sharp.
On the RAM, they are sweet and pure.
Guitar plucks have real bite and attack but there is absolutely no edginess that makes you want to turn them down a little.

The sound stage is wider and performers in the stage are even more holographic (something the NZ did very well) and it felt like if I reached out, I could touch the performer. The space that each performer is in is clearly defined and there is a real sence of the acoustic in the studio.

I got goose bumps a few times tonight during the session. I think that's only happened to me once before.

These drivers are a true high resolution driver and yet, they are so musical and the sound so enjoyable.

Should you buy the NZ then?
Of course. It's a fantastic driver and I got mine absolutely dialled. They're still better than just about anything else available.

The Ram however, is all the NZ is but with alot more refinement.
If your budget allows, go the RAMs.




(My system was run with the APs high passed from 250Hz with a 12dB slope.
The RAM actually handles the lows better and so I now run them with a 6dB slope.
My pods are fully sealed 1.2 litre spheres glassed to the A-pillars. Amplification is Phoenix Gold 600.2 and 500.4 Titanium amps and fed with a Clarion HX-D2. Cabling is all Monster XLN Pro and all joins are silver soldered.)


----------



## bigfastmike

Damnit man... now I wanna upgrade my nz3's


----------



## Golden Ear

bigfastmike said:


> Damnit man... now I wanna upgrade my nz3's


That's the idea


----------



## TokoSpeaker

Congrats Mr. Ricky


----------

